# Cranleigh Brick Works 2007



## JonBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

Myself, Fiendicus and Midnight came across this place at the end of the summer last year. It was former chemical works, which was later converted into a brick works. Judging by the signs of decay the brick production ceased long ago...


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 15, 2008)

That looks like a fun little place, The glass chemical vials are cool. Any idea what was inside?


----------



## snappel (Jan 15, 2008)

Not bad at all.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 15, 2008)

Na the place was pretty decayed... but strangely the gas lines were new with electronic sensors on them monitoring the amount of gas going through them... i think i have some photos. Il add them on tonight. But definately a crackin place to visit ... Jonboy found this place was a stopover on our way to somewhere else. cant remember


----------



## JonBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> That looks like a fun little place, The glass chemical vials are cool. Any idea what was inside?



Would have been good to find out, but sadly the office they were in was locked up tight


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2008)

Very interesting looking place. Excellent pics. 
I agree with Reaps, those vials in the window are well cool. They look like something you might have in your bathroom with nice smellies in...well, I might...you might not, being a bloke. Okay, I'll shut up now!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a cracking place, like all the colours in the pics, so many. Agree with Foxy about the vials, they look great, love the colours in those as well. Is it a large site, looks great.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting set of pics matey -nice one! 
I particularly like the old Chemist bottles 

Lb


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 17, 2008)

First few shots make it look almost un-touched!!! Great place to visit, nice report! Great shot of the glass vials


----------

